# New Bottle to the Collection.



## hemihampton (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't usually go out of my way to get a Ink but since I like anything from Detroit had to pick this one up. Supposably the only one known to exist. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 28, 2020)

Heck, yeah.  I don't blame you.  That's a nice one.


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 28, 2020)

Congratulations on getting that bottle. I like how crude it is. When I saw the picture of it when it was dug in one of the bottle magazines I thought that would be a great bottle to have. Glad it is in a Detroit collection where it belongs.


----------



## yacorie (Feb 28, 2020)

I’ve never seen it.  There is a guy who has been collecting inks for decades and has 1000s - I can ask him if he has seen one before if you want.  He just posted a video of all his inks on FB I think it was.


----------



## PaDiggerDave (Feb 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I don't usually go out of my way to get a Ink but since I like anything from Detroit had to pick this one up. Supposably the only one known to exist. LEON.View attachment 203155
> Atlas Bottling Co. Detroit Mich.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 29, 2020)

Is there a Question to go with the bottle pic? LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 1, 2020)

That's a Nice Ink, too bad about the crack.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 1, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> That's a Nice Ink, too bad about the crack.




What Crack, no cracks, that's a glob of extra glass. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 1, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> Congratulations on getting that bottle. I like how crude it is. When I saw the picture of it when it was dug in one of the bottle magazines I thought that would be a great bottle to have. Glad it is in a Detroit collection where it belongs.




I heard there was a article done on it in a bottle magazine but have not seen or read it. is there anyway you could e-mail me that article on Ink? Some more Pics below. LEON.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 1, 2020)

It’s a great ink - some of the Facebook ink guys said a few were dug up in Flint MI.  
Do you know where yours came from?


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 1, 2020)

I saw it in a letter to the editor section of Bottles and Extras Sept./Oct. 2018 issue. The picture you posted above where the bottle is still dirty and was just dug is one of them in the magazine. I have no way of scanning the letter to send a copy of it to you.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 1, 2020)

Pic of globby glass top. seems whoever was making the 2nd top ring on lower neck kinda messed up the hot molten glass leaving a swirl or glass up the side of neck. LEON.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 1, 2020)

I took a picture of the article. Here it is. Could figure out how to PM it to you.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 1, 2020)

Could not find an actual article on it in any of my magazines.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 1, 2020)

That's what I was looking for. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> What Crack, no cracks, that's a glob of extra glass. LEON.




Sorry, it looked like the top was cracked.


----------



## jgas443 (Mar 4, 2020)

South Bend Indiana.  Near Notre Dame.


----------



## jgas443 (Mar 4, 2020)

That’s where the bottle was dug.  That’s my hand holding it just after it was dug.  Glad to see it in a new home and in the right hands.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 4, 2020)

yacorie said:


> It’s a great ink - some of the Facebook ink guys said a few were dug up in Flint MI.
> Do you know where yours came from?


;o) it looks from the pic that Leon got it str8 from the earth


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 4, 2020)

jgas443 said:


> That’s where the bottle was dug.  That’s my hand holding it just after it was dug.  Glad to see it in a new home and in the right hands.


ahhh i see - I somehow didnt see jgas443's msg - so very sorry


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes, Thanks to jgas for selling me the Ink.  LEON.


----------



## bottledan (Apr 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I don't usually go out of my way to get a Ink but since I like anything from Detroit had to pick this one up. Supposably the only one known to exist. LEON.View attachment 203155


Here is one in the master ink size. They are all rare bottles.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 22, 2020)

Great addition to your Detroit collection Hemihampton.  Great score!!!


----------



## bottledan (Apr 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I don't usually go out of my way to get a Ink but since I like anything from Detroit had to pick this one up. Supposably the only one known to exist. LEON.View attachment 203155


They are rare. I know of six or seven, I sold two years ago and still have one.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 22, 2020)

Love the crudeness & rarity Leon.  Nice pickup!


----------

